# Dan Ford future master? I think so...



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

So Dan posted this http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25398-maple-board-cut/#entry322851

a while back and I knew it was mine he just did not know it at the time :neener: , After a few P.M messages we agreed on a trade. Well Friday morning and VERY hungover at work my wife tells me I have a package ... the hangover intensified and my want to go home multiplied. Getting home I was not disappointed Dan kindly included some nice leather pieces and a lot of flat band material. This Maple board cut is unreal ... The shimmer of the grain patterning is really cool and such a smooth CA finish... I have shot this almost non stop all morning out back at work! really happy and an amazing craftsman ! Thanks Dan.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice. The flame in the wood is beautiful. I can see how it would be hard to put down. Congrats and have a hoot with it.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow ! What a compliment ! Thank you very much Ben ,really chuffed you like it mate


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You nailed that one Dan. How did I miss it? Really great work! BC, you did well on that trade Buddy! :king:


----------

